# Funk rhythm guitar



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I've been getting into Vulfpeck lately and found this great tutorial.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I don't want to make it sound simpler than it really is, but funk rhythm guitar is really playing the drums, except with strings.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I've said it quite a few times before: while I was concentrating on my left hand learning how to play guitar, the right hand was learning subconsciously, and unbeknownst to me. 

This stuff, to me, is all about a good right hand (for right handed players, that is).


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

True dat.

I will also insist that funk guitar requires wide bandwidth from the instrument. Whether it's scratch guitar, or slapping bass, if the strings don't sound bright, the funk has left the building.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

A few years ago at an open mic a guy wanted to rap. No one wanted to back him so I said I’d try. I asked him what key, chords, etc. He said just lay down a funk groove but keep it simple. I started playing a simple groove based on Am7 and he started rapping. Pretty soon a bass player and drummer joined in. It was amazing how infective it was to play this. It was a huge amount of fun that had us all grinning. I’m still not a fan of rap and only a partial fan of funk but that session gave me an appreciation for the genres that I did’t have before. I am in awe of Cory’s right hand and his attitude towards music.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Great tone! Definitely some funky stuff. 

One of the best right hands for funk that I’ve seen is on Tomo Fujita. He is an instructor from Berklee. Couldn’t find the video that wowed me years ago but this will give you an idea.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Learn some licks by Leo Nocentelli of the Meters


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

That high school band I was in from the mid to late 60s started to incorporate funk tunes into our sets. I played rhythm guitar. I learned to do those pick hand, fret hand and palm muting techniques. I can't shred to save my life, but at last I can lay down a passable funk groove.


----------



## Starquasi (Feb 11, 2009)

Practising funk rhythm guitar always helps my chops and makes me smile at the same time. Ross Bolton was a killer funk player and instructor at GIT and had a great instructional video that I always revisit.


----------

